# Companies/Products Made in Michigan



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Proos downriggers, Grand Rapids


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

don't forget Tiara Yachts! Holland MI.


----------



## brd555 (Oct 11, 2009)

Big John Down Riggers
Fishlander 
Warrior Spoons and tackle 
All from Traverse City MI

Stinger tackle Bellaire I think.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Tecla (Berts Custom Tackle) Walled Lake


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Captain Jay's Blade Baits

Captain Jay


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Stinger Lures Boyne Falls MI.

www.mistinger.com


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Here's one that's been around for a long time....
Flintstone Lure's http://www.skunkednomore.com/

one of the most under rated spoons out there....


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

RAM Custom Baits, custom hand painted crank biats. Grand Rapids (incredible workmanship)

Bucketmouth Baits, custom hand poured soft plastic baits. Grand Rapids (one of the best Senko style baits out there)

Extreme Baits, soft plastic baits. Made in Grand Rapids and sold all over the state. (great tubes and unique colors... I use a lot of these)

Palehorse Rods. Custom built fishing rods for any application. Rockford, MI (I have a rod from Palehorse and it's outstanding!)

Nemesis baits. Maybe the best jigs on the market, and great soft plastics. www.nemesisbaits.com



Most of these companies are owned and run by Michigan Sportsman.com members.


----------



## The Grewster (Mar 11, 2009)

B & D products Linwood Michigan. Makers of fine perch rigs and crawler harnesses.


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

TRAXTECH (used to be Pursuit tackle) makers of great trolling tracks and hardware---Chesaning, MI


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

how's about some Michigan Made Beers? :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Here's a link to an interesting website, all Michigan! 

http://www.buymichiganproducts.com/Public/Index.php


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Burksee said:


> how's about some Michigan Made Beers? :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Here's a link to an interesting website, all Michigan!
> 
> http://www.buymichiganproducts.com/Public/Index.php


We should compile a list of this thread and email it to them. They only have one fishing company listed and the lures were vintage looking.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

Dont forget about the vehicle to get you to your favorite fishing spot. The Ford F150. Also one of the highest domestic content vehicles. Made at the new state of art Rouge complex in Dearborn Michigan. (not kidding when I say state of the art, Ford sunk billions of dollars into this new plant to make it one of the best manufacturing plants, as well as environmentally friendly plant). Check it out, go on a plant tour through the "Henry Ford" (aka, "Greenfield Village"). 

Great thread, by the way.


----------



## Steellord (Sep 24, 2006)

I see no one mentioned Bear Paw Tackle Company in Bellaire, Mi. 
They make all types of snelled hooks and crawler harnesses as well as those great line leader connectors.

http://www.bearpawtackle.com/index.asp


----------



## Craiger9er (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.providertackle.com

Provider Tackle


----------



## vando45 (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.mayflyhex.com/

MayFly, Fly fishing accessories in Holland. 

I have a magnetic net holder from them, it's excellent.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Mandingo Pickles of Owosso, MI.

They make the best pickles I've ever had, hands down. Garlic Dill or Hot. They aren't kidding when they say 'Hot' either! Order them from their website or you can check out there list of retailers. Enjoy!

www.mandingopickles.com


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Riely Tackle found in some of the local bait and tackle stores in SE Michigan.

Ranger Nets made and assembled in Detroit.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Gonna hafta try them.

Lost my train of thought.


----------



## Nick the Fish (Jul 4, 2009)

DetroitIron said:


> Dont forget about the vehicle to get you to your favorite fishing spot. The Ford F150. Also one of the highest domestic content vehicles. Made at the new state of art Rouge complex in Dearborn Michigan. (not kidding when I say state of the art, Ford sunk billions of dollars into this new plant to make it one of the best manufacturing plants, as well as environmentally friendly plant). Check it out, go on a plant tour through the "Henry Ford" (aka, "Greenfield Village").
> 
> Great thread, by the way.


RAM POWER! Great thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

a friend of mine owns....http://www.caseplastics.com/ in houghton lake


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

When your ready to cook everything up....try this!

http://www.deyoungsforeseasons.com/


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Right here in Dowriver, soon to be in Hillman. 

www.downrivertackle.com


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

[/quote]

It took me 10 minutes to figure out she had pickles in her hand!


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ummm....A&S


----------



## danforth (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...m=1&hl=en&safe=active&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1

Moonshine Lures
P.O. Box 41
Perkins, MI 49872 

​


----------

